# Black walnuts?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Good? Or bad?

I heard somewhere that it can slow the growth of prostate cancer in mice. . . not that I have any trouble with that. :lol:

Edit: I'm sure they're high in fat. But would they make okay treats? Would they be good for nursing mothers?


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you find out if these are safe? I'm interested to know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they're safe. But high in fat!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Heehee, Thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Black walnuts are so good! We have them growing in our neighborhood, and the squirrels bury them everywhere, and our part of the work would be come a black walnut forest if we were vigilant in destroying them while they are small. As far as nutrirtive value, I know no more than you do. Mmmm....thinking about childhood, harvesting walnuts, and hazelnuts with my mother and aunts and cousin. I was the biggest squirrel ever, marauding the attic space where they laid out to dry after harvesting and cleaning.

Let me know if you discover any info. I'd like to know! Free food is of great interest to me.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im in the North East of England and near to where I live is a Walnut tree(juglans) I think it is hindsii there are two species of Black Walnut *****, and hindsii.Mice eat these in the wild how on earth do they gnaw through those shells lol.Just to mention on the subject of nuts, I collect Hazel nuts for my mice you cant beat natural food for them and its free.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The wild meecs probably find ones that have buried or have been sitting on the ground. The moisture from rain or whatever will cause the outside to crack...that's one theory.

The other theory is that they build a sling, haul it up to a height and throw it down on the rocks to crack it.

Third, they bribe the squirrels to get their help.

Can you tell I've been reading too much Brian Jacques?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

lol seems plausable that ,Squirrels are not very helpfull round here though


----------

